
Complex System Knowledge is Not Transferrable - bpierre
http://blog.izs.me/post/45203330061/complex-system-knowledge-is-not-transferrable
======
bediger4000
_My fellow programmers, this is what you sound like when you make
authoritative-sounding claims about trademark, copyright, and patent law._

Well, IANAL, to be sure, but since trademark, copyright, and patent law are
actively being made _stricter and harsher_ at the same time that the mass
market has given almost every one the ability to criminally infringe, don't we
need someone to explain trademark, copyright, and patent law? I mean in a form
that's not privileged client/attorney communication, and doesn't cost hundreds
an hour to hear.

But, yes, I agree that complex system knowledge isn't readily transferable.

